# Is this legal to sell in uk ?



## dean (13 May 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Smells Fishy (13 May 2017)

Not sure but what makes you think that? I know Moniques live fish food sells it as well.


----------



## zozo (13 May 2017)

Myriophyllum brasiliensis..  It wont survive the winter it's absolute tropical.. I believe it's the Myriophyllum aquaticum which is on the EU invasive plants list since a while.


----------



## Smells Fishy (13 May 2017)

When I was talking to my LFS guy about plants about month ago he said that cabomba is illegal in the UK now since "some guy thought it was a good idea to grow it in his pond" is this true? Did I miss some big news on here or something?


----------



## zozo (13 May 2017)

These are European regulations, i do not know how Brexit, involves with all this, but i guess concerning this kind of data it also will stay valid for UK.
Cabomba caroliniana is indeed on the EU list of invasive sp.
http://eur-lex.europa.eu/legal-content/EN/TXT/?qid=1468477158043&uri=CELEX:32016R1141

If a sp. ends up on this list, it is indeed in a way deemed illegal to trade.. But since there is also an economical issue involved, the trade gets a few years time to sell old stock.. It would be an economical disaster if the union deemes a sp. iligal that a nursery growing several 1000 seedlings of this plant would be obliged to distroy it's property immediatly.

The illegality is conserning import and export, which is in a way easier to control if all papers are in order.. What roames around in the country among nurseries and hobbyist gardeners etc. is about impossible to control.. That's why you likely will still see illegal sp. around in the trade for many years to come.

Bottom line, if a sp. is added to this list it actualy already is to late.. It meens it already is growing in our nature and creating so called havoc. To minimize the damage it is listed and hopefully handled with respect.. But in 99% of the cases, resistance is futile..


----------



## GHNelson (13 May 2017)

https://www.surveymonkey.co.uk/r/RZCXZBK
Have a look at the above!
Diffently illegal to buy or sell in the UK!


----------



## mort (13 May 2017)

It's my understanding that when a species is banned the vendor has a limited period to sell through (I've seen two years stated before but also recently read that water hyacinth could be sold until August,  which would make it only about a year since it was put on the list) although I can't work out if this is vendor, as in lfs, or wholesaler. 
The plant above however has been banned for years so shouldn't be available. It could be a case of mistaken identity as there are sp nearly identical and they might have had old labels lying around but I doubt that.


----------



## dean (13 May 2017)

If I'm right this was banned in 2014 and it's currently for sale in a few local MA's 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## webworm (13 May 2017)

If you want info on Non Native Species, take a look at the GB Invasive Non-native Species website here http://www.nonnativespecies.org/home/index.cfm


----------



## zozo (13 May 2017)

From the Myriophyllum sp. it is the aquaticum which is on the list.. 

Funny is in my country first reports of it growing and surviving our climate in the wild as invasive sp. dates back to 1898. Where it was found in a natural water next door at the Hortus Botanicus they were growing and studying it. So when it comes to pointing fingers, it were the botanicus themselfs in the first place causing the plant to end up in Europe and spread in the wild and not the careless hobbyist.


----------



## dean (13 May 2017)

In April 2014 a ban on sale of five of the worst invasive water plants in the UK came into force. The five species banned from sale are:

†Azolla filiculoides
†Crassula helmsii
†Hydrocotyle ranunuculoides
†Ludwigia grandiflora and L. peploides
†Myriophyllum aquaticum


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

